# Clown loach behaving strange



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi again! Like 2 months ago my father bought me a clown loach because the lady in the fish store told him they would eat the small snails we had. It was the smallest clown loach i've ever seen, looked like it wasn't even healthy. I knew loaches liked being in groups and not alone. That small botia started to school with my tiger barbs a lot, really cool. One week later I bought two more clowns, a bit bigger, about 4-5 cm. At the begginig those two were shy and stayed inside a cave all the time. After they aclimatized they looked beautiful and played all the time outside. Some weeks after that, when I was changing some water and cleaning the filter I also changed some things in the tank decoration. I left the botias cave, because they used to sleep there all nights, but I took away a flower pot, and added some tubes made of clay that look like tree logs with holes and things, very nice, and a diferent pot also. The botias loved the new decorations and where playing there all the time, and even started sleeping there instead of the cave. Well, everything was going well until 2 r 3 days ago, the loaches are staying inside the tubes all the time! They don't come out (except the small one, witch is always outside schooling with the barbs)! But today, I was having breakfast in front of the tank, watching the fish, and then, the bigger loach came out of it's tube and then the small one came to him in a very strange way, and they started a small fight and both of them became greyish and lost some of their color!! What is happening??


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds normal, mine do that all the time. Some will stay in the cave and some will stay out swimming with the other fish. And since they are getting a little older they are setting up their dominance over each other.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ .Once they really get active and bigger you should be able to HEAR them acting up.As for not comming out during the day I don't think they were sleeping at night.That is truely is their time.So if they don't seem as active now they may just be settling in.Mine are active during the day and "roll aorund" sleeping right out in the open during the day also(no job!).They really "get it on" when the lights switch to dusk,and I sleep at night so who really knows what they do?I've seen my two largest(at least 6 inches) go very gray or light in seconds when they face off,only to look normal again minutes later.


----------



## bobmanay (Jul 14, 2011)

Are they all still eating??. Sound very normal. I have had up to 8 clowns. And i will only see 1 swimming at tmes. But when they all come out to eat they go crazy for food


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I have some tetra that do the same thing.like the post before are thay eating if so I would keep my eyes on them.good luck.


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, some time ago they were really active and stayed outside most time playing, and when I gave food to them they went crazy also! But now they stay inside caves most time, and when I give food they come out very very slowly or don't come out at all... I'll try to give them zuchinni again since the last time I gave them that they loved it, maybe that will turn them on again!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Clowns are omnivores and will eat a little veggie matter, but they love bloodworms, brine shrimp and snails.

What else is in the tank with them and how big is the tank? How often do you do water changes?


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

this is normal for what i see out of mine. i added a new dragon ornament ari stone and the whole thing is hollow. my tiger loach took it over as his new spot and now he only comes out at night at bout 3am. ( i spy on him with a flash light) he use to be the most playful and boisterous loach i had but now he hides all the time and now my skunk loachs and yoyo loach come out more because he is more than 2x there size and he plays ruffer than i think they like. I had made up my mind after not seeing him a week he was dead so imagine my surprise when i saw him at 2am one morning. as for the color change thats what happens when they sleep and dont see the light. most my fish change colors if i wake them up early with the light rather than turning it on later in the day once there awake.


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

The tank is 100x30x40 cm, 120 litres. There are also 1 chinese algae eater, 1 labeo bicolor, 6 tiger barbs, and one cardinal tetra that is surviving in the tank for long long time. I never fed my fish with those things... but I can also try that, the only thing they eat were the snails I had, flocks, cucumber and bottom fish pills that I give once in a while. Today they are more active again! But the fights between the bigger and the smaller are still happening some times. Thanks for the informations!


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Now the midle size loach is looking weak... always swiming with the dorsal fin down...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The tank is roughly 30 us gal. which is too small for clown loaches as they get older. They are probably stressed from being crowded. A healthy clown loach will reach 12 inches but they are slow growers. I would suggest re homing the loaches or get yourself a 75 gal that will house them a couple of years at minimum.

If the one that is looking weak and don't eat I wouldn't be surprised if you loose him soon. Loaches don't handle stress to well.


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

I thought they woudn't get stressed so quickly, they are still about 4-5 centimetres, so they have plenty of room for their size, but i'm preparing a new tank, 200 litres, I'll put them in there as soon as it is cycled


----------

